# France Passion - what's your experience of it?



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Currently, because of our teenagers (who hate touring), we don't properly experience the full benefit of touring in France however, come the day they've flown the nest, my wife and I fully intend to spend a bit of time touring Europe and France in particular.

One of the things that quite interests us is the France Passion scheme and whilst I know what it is in general terms I'd be interested in hearing your experiences.

My wife has said that she wants to tour but with a purpose! She doesn't want to just bimble around aimlessly, neither does she just want it to be a driving holiday and she wants the flexibility to be able to spend a couple of days in an area that has something to offer. She doesn't want to restrict our stays when not at a France Passion site to an over-crowded aire either.

What's your experience of this scheme and getting the best out of it. Is there a best time of year to get the most out of the products the scheme members produce (I'm thinking September but I'm willing to be guided).

TIA

MrWez


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Superb scheme, we have had some great stays, yes we normally end up buying a bottle or three (dozen) but even then the value is usually excellent.

We have stayed on some with free EHU, free hot water, free showers and so on and at one, having stayed in the car park overlooking the vineyard with fantastic views, we have been invited to stay at the Chateau next time - so it is quite possible to tour with a great purpose using that scheme.

Well worth doing IMO.

Dave


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

I echo Dave's views. Excellent value, good fun and you get to meet some really nice people.

In 2008 we used FP alot (30 nights on FP sites). We stayed in vineyards, farms, walnut and apricot plantations, restaurants and even a prune museum. We usually planned on a back-up FP so if the first didn't suit our needs we'd trundle on to the next one. 

All good experiences and sometimes, yep you can get toilets, showers and EHU. Many times we'd lob the Honda generator way down a row of vines (eben though most times there was no-one else around), crank up the barbie and soak up the local produce.

I wish more countries would adopt the FP philosophy.

Go for it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same here

lovely sites, very friendly and if it ends up costing because of goodies

thats ok, we've had some lovely wines,cheeses, sausages and 

lavender produce and the smell of the lavender fields was divine

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Well worth it. Some can be farmyards (we were next to a manure heap on one) but some can be sublime, I like the idea of not knowing! Like others say you WILL be seduced into buying but that's part of the fun. Highly recommended. And it's free!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Totally agree FP is a great way to tour France. If you mix it up with aires and camp sites you can't lose.



sander4709 said:


> I wish more countries would adopt the FP philosophy.


They have!

Italy: www.fattoreamico.it
Spain: www.espanadiscovery.es
Belgium: www.arsvivendivzw.be
Germany: www.gruenezwiebel.de
Switzerland: www.swissterroir.ch
Britain?
oh, yes, nearly forgot :wink:
l
l
l
l
V


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

fabulous trips using FP spots to while away a night. Not allowed to stay more than one night though, so makes for constant moving. But well worth doing!


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Joined in 2010 and best thing I ever did. Stayed at 30 the first season and many since. You get to meet the real locals and it is great. Only ever driven away from one site. I will always buy their guide every year just to keep the scheme going.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Fully agree with all the positive posts above. We use FP sites in preference to Aires which are not our thing.

Although the scheme states one night maximum stay, we have often stayed (with permission) for up to three nights.

Our favourite is near Montbazillac in the Dordogne. Absolute heaven and so quiet.

Well worth the few Euros the book costs.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I tried them a couple of years ago and wasn't that impressed.
I felt pressurised to buy the owners' produce so the free parking in fact turned out quite expensive. One FP sold brandy! Bad mistake on my part!  Got away with spending almost £50 on one bottle of brandy and a couple of bottles of wine.
Also we spent a whole afternoon trying to find one and had to give up in the end and go on to a municipal.

However......the system appeals to me, and I'd like to try again and put past problems down to inexperience.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner

Try again, they really are a bit special

And you didn't need to buy the brandy, unless you are a connoisseurs

Now and again they can be difficult to find 

Aldra


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I can only echo what has been said, both good and bad. Sometimes one can feel a little pressurised to buy, but that's no hardship, at one site we bought a single bottle of apple juice well worth the money, at others we have bought a dozen bottles of wine. But it has been our choice. I wouldn't be without the book, it's a wonderful scheme.

bigfrank3


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Generally favourable then (except for Spacerunner and even he chalked that up to inexperience and would give it another go)!

If its still going when I have the chance to use it (and I sincerely hope it is), I'll give it a go.

Thanks to all for your replies.

MrWez


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

MrWez

Definately

Then come back and tell us how it was 

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Do you think an annual sub. is necessary? We have a book from 2 yrs ago and no sticker. Before I get the cheapskate reply, I’d like to give my money to the members not the marketers. 

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nobody ever checked ours

But I don't know

someone has to produce the book

so I just buy it

Aldra


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*France Passion*

An excellent scheme. We used it for the first time this year and stayed in orchards, fruit farms and vine caves. There was one owner who was a bit pushy, insisted in opening up the warehouse late in the evening and giving me the tour and a tasting, but it was still very enjoyable and the 6 bottles went down very well.
Other places were not too bothered about selling us anything, but all were very friendly and we will use it a lot more in the future.
Very nearly stayed at a snail farm, that would have been fun.
The only marginal downside is that you tend to be in out of the way places, we use to try and wonder into the local village but in many places it was like going into a ghost town, loads of properties boarded up etc. I am sure this is not normal, roll on 2012.
Interesting isn't it that the France Passion is free (apart from the annual joining fee), but the attempted UK equivalent charge per night and are more akin to CL's.
France Passion is a great scheme.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: France Passion*



newleaf said:


> Interesting isn't it that the France Passion is free (apart from the annual joining fee), but the attempted UK equivalent charge per night.


Er, no we don't! :?

Steve

But do agree France Passion is great.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: France Passion*



newleaf said:


> An excellent scheme. We used it for the first time this year and stayed in orchards, fruit farms and vine caves. There was one owner who was a bit pushy, insisted in opening up the warehouse late in the evening and giving me the tour and a tasting, but it was still very enjoyable and the 6 bottles went down very well.
> Other places were not too bothered about selling us anything, but all were very friendly and we will use it a lot more in the future.
> Very nearly stayed at a snail farm, that would have been fun.
> The only marginal downside is that you tend to be in out of the way places, we use to try and wonder into the local village but in many places it was like going into a ghost town, loads of properties boarded up etc. I am sure this is not normal, roll on 2012.
> ...


Don't know which UK scheme you are talking about but Brit Stops is exactly the same system as FP, no charge apart from buying the book each year, and I would highly recommend it - there is even a vineyard in the British scheme 

We love FP and usually come back with the underfloor lockers stuffed with bottles of wine. It is a bit of an adventure never knowing what you will find but that is part of the fun.

Chris


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

No GPS co-ordinates, thats what put me off.
tuk-tuk.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

tuk-tuk said:


> No GPS co-ordinates, thats what put me off.
> tuk-tuk.


that is because as soon as FP puts up GPS coordinates, some well meaning person will probably circulate a digital list, nobody will buy the book anymore and scheme will die.


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

hi 498, point taken, never thought of that. Just thought, are'nt the co-ords on the i-campsites dongle????.

tuk-tuk.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*English Passion*

Whoops looks like I added 2 plus 2 and came up with 5, I thought I read somewhere that the UK equiv of France Passion was mainly pubs who either charge or its free if you eat in the pub. If there is a true UK version I would like to join, so to make sure I'm looking in the right place can someone post a URL to their website please?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I think you may have heard of "Pubstopovers" which is a paid for book like Britstops but some of the pubs/sites have been know to ask for money.

If you scroll back to the Britstops post, the URL is there.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-116928.html


----------

